# Edge finish for 1/4" Birch Plywood



## BrewBox (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm building a project from 1/4" Birch Plywood with many exposed edges. I thought I would be able to locate some 1/4" hot glue banding to give it a better finished look. The closest I've been able to find is 13/16". I've never worked with this type of banding, is it possible to just glue a 1/4" width at time then cutting off the excess to use? Is there a better way to approach the problem that I'm overlooking?

Thanks in advance for you ideas.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BrewBox said:


> I'm building a project from 1/4" Birch Plywood with many exposed edges. I thought I would be able to locate some 1/4" hot glue banding to give it a better finished look. The closest I've been able to find is 13/16". I've never worked with this type of banding, is it possible to just glue a 1/4" width at time then cutting off the excess to use? Is there a better way to approach the problem that I'm overlooking?
> 
> Thanks in advance for you ideas.


You could just split the edge banding lengthwise with a straightedge and a utility knife. You can get two widths that leave some to file off.


















.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never tried it, but I have a feeling that it is going to be difficult to get good adhesion on 1/4 inch.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> I have never tried it, but I have a feeling that it is going to be difficult to get good adhesion on 1/4 inch.
> 
> George


If you have a flat edge, it works very well. The below picture is of a ¼" Maple plywood cover over the face of a sliding closet door track. 
.
























.


----------



## BrewBox (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you very much. That's what I needed to know.


----------

